# Stable fully franked dividends, still key;



## andrew wardle (15 January 2015)

if you are a sophisticated investor and are interested in fully franked dividends , in aged care...i have a great investment strategy....


----------



## qldfrog (15 January 2015)

ramping??


----------



## andrew wardle (15 January 2015)

qldfrog said:


> ramping??




not sure what that means, but startegies to secure stable returns in solid companies in the right sector are valuable


----------



## Joe Blow (15 January 2015)

andrew wardle said:


> if you are a sophisticated investor and are interested in fully franked dividends , in aged care...i have a great investment strategy....




Hi Andrew, if you have an investment strategy to share with the ASF community, please feel free to do so. 

If you are here to sell something, you're in the wrong place.


----------



## Craton (15 January 2015)

andrew wardle said:


> if you are a sophisticated investor and are interested in fully franked dividends , in aged care...i have a great investment strategy....




Heh heh... Andrew you are either this man: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...This-Morning-Man-born-penis-shares-story.html 

...or this man: http://www.lumixwealth.com.au/our-people/andrew-wardle/ 

Perhaps going by your post, a combo of both but either way, that post of yours elicits distrust and ridicule. Ha, and to say you don't know what ramping is, what a load of. You've heard of Search Engines haven't you?


----------



## waterbottle (15 January 2015)

andrew wardle said:


> if you are a sophisticated investor and are interested in fully franked dividends , in aged care...i have a great investment strategy....




Buy a private hospital


----------

